
NYC's Tech Community Is Getting a $250M Home Base at Union Square - robbiemitchell
https://www.fastcompany.com/3066733/fast-cities/new-york-citys-tech-community-is-getting-a-250-million-home-base-at-union-square
======
robbiemitchell
After reading the article, I have no idea what the "home base" actually is.

~~~
finid
It's all there in the second paragraph of the article:

 _A new 254,000-square-foot project, steps from Union Square and scheduled to
break ground in 2018, could change all that. Dubbed 14th @ Irving, it will
feature classrooms and meeting spaces on the lower floors and flexible office
space, designed for early-stage companies, spread across a dozen higher
floors._

So "home base" is a 12-storey building that will be dubbed 14th @ Irving.
Union Square is at 14th St. and Broadway

